
2010 SoftBank 30 year vision document: its a wilde ride [pdf] - blopeur
https://group.softbank/system/files/pdf/philosophy/vision/next30/press_20100625_01_en.pdf
======
pcurve
20 year old me would've rolled eyes so hard I'd be looking straight into my
throat, but 40 year old me appreciates a deck like this because I've learned
over time that vision like this does matter.

Interesting tidbit I found about Soft Bank. They pay their employees to have
kids, upwards of $40k if you have your fifth.

------
moralestapia
From the slides,

>5 turning points of SoftBank

>1981 Big bet after one month of business foundation

>1983 Fight against illness

>1994 IPO, ventured into US

>2001 Start broadband business

>2006 Acquired Vodafone KK

Lol, what about the one-in-a-lifetime investment opportunity in Alibaba, which
they took probably by chance, and pretty much MADE the modern SoftBank.

~~~
rpeden
Alibaba hadn't gone public yet when these slides were made, though, so had
Softbank actually gotten any return on that investment yet?

------
qserasera
Telepathy seems like an outlier here

------
arkitaip
It's the perfect ugly design to communicate a pretentious and empty vision.

